# Uber app update



## vip (Jul 10, 2015)

Tried to log into the Uber partner app and it says that I need to update. So I say okay but instead of taking me to the Google Play store it says install blocked becuase I do not allow installation from unknow sources. It makes me go into settings and then I have to click the box to allow unkown sources to allow installation. Anyone know why it is going this route?
Thanks


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Same here, looks like a direct upgrade from the Uber server, bypassing the Google Play.


----------



## vip (Jul 10, 2015)

Don't you find that odd? Why would they do that?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

lol thats very odd
and this is the legit Google market? it should never do that


----------



## vip (Jul 10, 2015)

ElectroFuzz, Did you update? Any changes to the app?


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

vip said:


> ElectroFuzz, Did you update? Any changes to the app?


Yes major changes.
The whole thing looks different.
They also have this feature where they tell you where to go in order to minimize your wait time.
But it's useless to me.


----------



## Renaldow (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm really not a fan of the auto-arrive function.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Renaldow said:


> I'm really not a fan of the auto-arrive function.


you have iPhone app or Android?


----------



## vip (Jul 10, 2015)

Nothing changed with the update for me but I haven't taken a passenger since the update. Will try to do some rides tonight.


----------



## Cristianos (Jun 19, 2015)

Same here I haven't received a ping in hours even if I change location like every 30 minutes. Is something wrong with the update, I live in a busy area, the new update was in my phone for about 5 hours and got only 2 pings. Then the update was gone and it looks like the old uber app. Since then no pings. What the hell is going on?


----------



## vip (Jul 10, 2015)

I was actually concerned about the update and so was checking between the uber partner and uber rider apps. I noticed what other have talked about: The partner app not showing any surges but the rider app showing surge downtown.


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

After accepting 3 pings today and hitting ARRIVED. ..I received a totally different address. ..Doh...


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

Renaldow said:


> I'm really not a fan of the auto-arrive function.


Nor am I, although. if it gets the passenger out to the car more quickly, I'm all for it. We don't get paid to wait and we do that all to often.


----------



## Renaldow (Jul 17, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> you have iPhone app or Android?


iPhone. Does the android app still allow you to arrive yourself manually?


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

Renaldow said:


> iPhone. Does the android app still allow you to arrive yourself manually?


My Android will not allow me to arrive myself.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Horsebm said:


> My Android will not allow me to arrive myself.


first I heard. So it auto arrives? you dont have any button you can hit that contains the word arrive/arrival?


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> first I heard. So it auto arrives? you dont have any button you can hit that contains the word arrive/arrival?


I reloaded the Uber Partner app and "confirm arrival" now appears, in green, once I arrive. It Use to say "wait for rider" "rider has been notified" and than "start trip" It was a automatic notification, from Uber, not one prompted by me. What's that all about ?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

None of it is automatic for me. I click/slide through everything


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

The automatic notification is for the driver arriving at the passenger pick-up location.


----------



## vip (Jul 10, 2015)

I guarantee at some point Uber is going to prevent us from even starting the trip. The rider will have to confirm the start of the trip. I am guessing we will still have control over stopping the trip since anything can happen such as kicking out the pax.


----------

